# ipod a1238 2008 120gb 7 or6 generation wont restore help



## blabk99jack (Mar 20, 2017)

*Apple iPod Classic Grey 120GB A1238 Music player *
2008 2nd edition Don't know if its 6th or 7th generation
Powers up shows apple logo, Charges 
Says connect to iTunes. Won't connect to iTunes
Shows on windows as iPod after long wait
Very slow to respond
It would not restore to factory settings in disc mode
Looks like 7th due to colours


----------



## brooklynboy (Jul 11, 2005)

Have you tried a Hard Reset? <==Holding down both the power button and the home button at the same time until the apple logo appears. Should be about 6-8 seconds



blabk99jack said:


> *Apple iPod Classic Grey 120GB A1238 Music player *
> 2008 2nd edition Don't know if its 6th or 7th generation
> Powers up shows apple logo, Charges
> Says connect to iTunes. Won't connect to iTunes
> ...


----------

